# 29 Rescape



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, haven't posted in a little while because of school/basketball but i managed to have some time this morning to redo my 29 and re plant it:

Tank:








Inhabitants- A trio of juvenile Rams




































Questions, comments, critique?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Oops posted on my bros account.........


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

thumbs up! I like it! Really like that large piece of wood.
I just took a really large piece of wood out of my tank - it was dreadmahackus, can't put my finger on it but it wasn't right - and now my tank looks bare with the few smaller pieces that replaced it


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, hopefully i'll be able to order some plants this week to really fill it in.. any suggestions?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

cute fish, looks really nice


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

yea, looking good, i like the fish and the wood, nice job!!!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, today I got a pair of Golden Dwarf Cichlids(Nannacara Anomala) from someone who didnt want them...


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I love those blue rams. I had them in a similar-looking display tank a while back when I worked at an LFS. It was a very popular tank, and it sold us a lot of cichlids. 
Your tank is awesome and, frankly, inspiring. I have a couple of empty tanks in the basement that are just dying to be filled. What to do. What to do.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

Fill em up sue gremlin


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Mazzy said:


> thumbs up! I like it! Really like that large piece of wood.
> I just took a really large piece of wood out of my tank - it was dreadmahackus, can't put my finger on it but it wasn't right - and now my tank looks bare with the few smaller pieces that replaced it



yea - i had a similar situation with wood - ended up rotting from the inside and fouling the tank - i now have a new source of wood supplier and they are excellent.


great tank setup fishboy! :lol:


----------

